# rollerteam auto roller 700 get yours checked



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

we have just had our van serviced and it is damp near the back garage door 70% 8O 8O 8O also there is damp near the bathroom the service guy said it was caused by splash back off the rear wheels on to bear wood underneath the van, we bought it brand new august 08 so only 10 months old so just letting other owners know to get yours checked.
i will ring the dealer to see what they say tomorrow so will keep you posted.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

took it to the dealer today they said they will send of a claim to rollerteam and will let me know when they get the go ahead and this will take a couple of weeks, is that normal?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Tommy,

Firstly, thanks for the info earlier today.

Secondly, regarding this damp problem. Is the floor damp or has it risen up from the floor into the panels? I am interested in having ours checked out in the same area to see what this results in.

CHEERS and I hope eveything get`s sorted for you.

Ian


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

no probs on the info was the speed estimate as i said?
the damp is under the bottom bunk on the right hand side (back wall) there is nothing visable and its dry to the touch but as soon as you get the meter on it its showing very damp!! also the garage door the bottom right corner of the door is the same nothing visable and feels ok but showing damp, hopefuly it will be sorted soon.
the 1st week i had a prob with that door and it flooded in, took it back and the seal was upside down dealers sorted this and i thought it was ok until the 1st habitation check


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Tommy,

The speed info from the computer was pretty accurate - I can't check the MPG until our next refil as I hadn't filled it to the brim for some bizarre reason.

I sincerely hope everything gets sorted with your Van.

Regards
Ian


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

You can't beat waxoyling the underneath of the M/H

Graham


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks ian im sure the dealer will be good for the work. zappy61 waxoyling? where can i get that and can i apply it myself?


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

tommytli said:


> Thanks ian im sure the dealer will be good for the work. zappy61 waxoyling? where can i get that and can i apply it myself?


You need a 5l tin of waxoyle and a pump spray from halfords and on a warm day get under and spray all the underside for a total rust protection and waterproofed floor.

Graham


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Do you know if there are any implications on the Warranty if you Waxoyl your Van whilst it is still in Warranty?

CHEERS


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I haven't tried Waxoyl but I assume it is not unlike applying a bitumen based underseal in order to seal against moisture, only using a wax-based compound that can be applied more easily inside tight spaces. You would probably need to be certain that the areas you apply it to are completely dry before you start. 

I would be wary of using it on the entire underside of a coachbuilt MH. I understand Waxoyl would be good additional rustproofing for the chassis, but if your actual floor material includes laminated timber I would avoid sealing the floor with Waxoyl unless Roller Team / your MH manufacturer recommends/approves this method. 

Otherwise, some moisture that has penetrated the floor may not escape through evaporation, and your MH could suffer sponginess of part of the floor due to delamination. 


SD


----------



## johnsvan (May 30, 2009)

without hi-jacking the thread would also be interested about the waxoiling (chassis) / warranty implications


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Can't see how it would affect the warranty at all. After all you are improving the life of the M/H and any way Waxoyl is used by garages for anti corrosion.

Graham


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

i will ask them about it when it goes back the dealer has said they have sent of a letter of claim and it would take a couple of week to get that back and i will bring up the waxoil thing up then.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

its now been over a month since i went back to the dealer with damp in my 10mth old m/h, they said i would hear back within 2 weeks! i didnt so i called them about 2weeks ago they said they hadnt heard anything back, now another 2 weeks past not a peep from them, 
is it normal to wait so long to hear or are they taking the wee wee a bit?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

tommytli said:


> took it to the dealer today they said they will send of a claim to rollerteam and will let me know when they get the go ahead and this will take a couple of weeks, is that normal?


Don't be fobbed off by that. Your contract is with the dealer you bought it from and it is down to *him* to fix the prob. How he settles with Rollerteam is no concern of yours.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

i think you are being too tolerant jump up and down and chase them
ring three or four times a day don't let them fob you off!!
you have spent a lot of money with them,its mid season you want it right and you want it right NOW


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks I will get on the phone, the only thing is we set off on our hols on the 8 th so would it be better to wait until we get back?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

zappy61 said:


> tommytli said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks ian im sure the dealer will be good for the work. zappy61 waxoyling? where can i get that and can i apply it myself?
> ...


You have to be careful sealing wood as it may need to breathe, some kind of wood sealer may be better. If the van is under warranty any sealant you add may invalidate it.


----------

